# CARBA-TEC lathe HM-IA Spares/information



## Just started (16 Feb 2012)

Hi all, I have recently retired and have just acquired a Windsor Precision Lathe model CARBA-TEC HM-IA Lalthe and it appears complete and operational. However there are a couple of items I would like to get, Long tool rest and a spare drive belt. Can anyone advise where spares can be purchased from or any other details of the lathe can be sourced.

Much appreciate any information.


----------



## boysie39 (16 Feb 2012)

welcome to the forum ,have heard of carba-tec but never seen one, I'm sure someone will be along to help


----------



## TEP (17 Feb 2012)

I own one of the early Carbatec Mini Lathes, the one with the gap bed. The later ones don't have the gap bed. I don't know which one you have.

1/ The early gap bed one had the motor mounted in a self made box/lathe stand beneath the lathe. Therefore you either constructed the box to fit your existing belt length, or bought a belt to fit. Easier to buy the belt first IME.

2/ The later model to date does not have the gap bed which gives it more space below, so copying other mini lathes they have mounted the motor tight beneath the bed. The proverbial chip trap and you have to be careful not to get a build up of heat in the motor, so you must keep clearing the motor housing.

Both lathes came with a variable speed unit, the gap bed just at the end of its life. IMO if you have one of these chuck it away, drop the speed down to anything from the top 5% and you stall the motor.

The best model IMO is the earlier gap bed model, because as the motor is mounted away from the lathe you are able to fit any sized motor you wish. (Within reason :wink: )

I have an early gap bed and am still using the original motor, (not a priority but I will get a bigger motor at some point) the belts on the early ones where what looked like a toothed belt, of 'V' configuration, the width of the broad part of the 'V' being 5mm.

I haven't been able to source the original belts made by Gates, but have found what I think is the modern Gates equivalent here called 'PolyFlex Belt' at Beeline engineering. As to different sized tool rests, I just make my own. Or find a friendly local welder and buy him a dram.


----------



## beech1948 (17 Feb 2012)

Carba-Tec are an Australian Company and their goods are sold in volume in Oz.

You could try looking for a UK distributor and see if they have any parts.

Probably for the belt you will need to go to a shop selling such belts and see if they have anything close or exactly what you need. A trawl of Yellow Pages perhaps as well as the internet.

The tool rest is probably a bit moire problematic. You need to know the diameter of the post supporting the tool rest and the diameter of the support the post fits into. Then if you can't find a UK distributor you might find a used or even new one of the right size. You could maybe get one made up.

Al


----------



## beech1948 (17 Feb 2012)

Carba-Tec are an Australian Company and their goods are sold in volume in Oz.

You could try looking for a UK distributor and see if they have any parts.

Probably for the belt you will need to go to a shop selling such belts and see if they have anything close or exactly what you need. A trawl of Yellow Pages perhaps as well as the internet.

The tool rest is probably a bit moire problematic. You need to know the diameter of the post supporting the tool rest and the diameter of the support the post fits into. Then if you can't find a UK distributor you might find a used or even new one of the right size. You could maybe get one made up.

Al


----------



## Just started (17 Feb 2012)

Thanks Tam and Al, appreciate the information and it looks like I will be able to source a belt from Beeline Engineering as it is about 5m and "V" type with motor mounted underneath the lathe. As to the longer rest I will be able to make something up and my brother-in law has a welder etc. so it will even save me the dram!

Cheers


----------



## jumps (17 Feb 2012)

Just started":1amtmcou said:


> Thanks Tam and Al, appreciate the information and it looks like I will be able to source a belt from Beeline Engineering as it is about 5m and "V" type with motor mounted underneath the lathe. As to the longer rest I will be able to make something up and my brother-in law has a welder etc. so it will even save me the dram!
> 
> Cheers



strangely enough the involvement of my brother in law generally moves things up from a dram to a bottle........but that aside you have the key bit which is that 'matching the belt' doesn't mean finding a manufacturer's part - you have the existing one so getting a match should be easy.


----------



## boysie39 (17 Feb 2012)

Hey Jumps,when I was partaking of the Golden Necture a dram was a bottle .


----------

